# Was ist das denn??



## pyro (13. Apr. 2014)

Ich wollte heute normal meinen Unterwassergarten etwas dezimieren, also Unterwasserpflanzen rausreissen aber ich machte eine Entdeckung die mich sofort davon abhielt weiter zu machen.

Erstens sah ich einen Molch rumschwimmen den ich nicht identifizieren konnte weil er war zu schnell weg.

Zweitens sah ich das auf den Bildern... jetzt frage ich mich was das ist. Zu welchem Tier gehört dieser Laich bzw. diese kleinen Lebewesen?? __ Frösche, __ Molche??


----------



## Deuned (13. Apr. 2014)

Ich denke es ist Molchlaich,denn der Froschlaich in meinem Teich sieht doch sehr anders aus


----------



## butzbacher (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Pyro,

das sind Kaulquappen, ziemlich frisch geschlüpft. Da noch eine leichte "Faden"-Struktur erkennbar ist, würde ich auf Krötenquappen tippen.

@Deuned

Molchlaich ist so nicht zu finden. __ Molche packen die Eier einzeln in Blätter der Unterwasservegetation ein.

Gruß André


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2014)

__ Molche legen nicht im Pulk Ihre Eier ab. Das ist wie André schreibt Krötenlaich. Sei froh, jetzt geht es den Algen erst mal an den Kragen. Später dann den __ Schnecken in deinem Garten.

Ich hatte gestern auch die erste Sichtung eines Molches. Mein Teich ist ja erst aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------

